# Nice Pair of SMallies



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Caught these two in a Club Tournament

ND Lakes producing nice fish










Fish on the left is 4lbs 19inch


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Beautiful colors, it wast a C&R bass tournament? Or how does that work, just wondering.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

NIce fish. I love catching largemouth but would love to get into some smallies


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes, All bass are caught and released. Badlandsbassbandits is the name of the club.

We work closely with the G&F and they give a permit for release at the end of the tourny. There is no culling per ND state law so when you decide to put one into your livewell they have to stay there until the end of the tournament. So far this year we have had no dead fish, all caught and released. Thats not bad for seven tournaments. The president of the BBB (Paul) was hoping to have a club start up in the Eastern part of the state. Our club has around 25 people or so. Usually 5 to 8 boats show up, non boaters welcome. Check out the web site at badlandsbassbandits.com If a club would start in the eastern part of ND, that would be sweet. Even if it was only 10 members or so it would be great to have more bass clubs.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

That sounds awesome, I'll check the link out!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Those are sweet. Nice size smallies :beer:


----------

